# Eye color in bettas? Blue? Red? White? Black?



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Hey everybody!

I was just curious about the rarity of eye color in bettas. Is it a recessive trait?
My friend has a blue-eyed betta, and these half-moons in this link have all different colored eyes. Look at my posts in the thread to see what colored eyes they have. One has blue, the other black, the other one white, and the final one red.

So, is it uncommon?

From what i have seen, most bettas have their whole eye the color black.

*If anybody can post pictures of any bettas with unusual eye colors that would be amazing!!!!!!*

Honeycomb's eye color is black. 

*UPDATE!!!: Honeycomb's yellow is fading, and his pigment is turning to black and an iridescent blue!!! I can't wait to see what he looks like!!! Look in my album for new pictures of him,ad my old betta!!!!*:-D:-D:-D


----------



## kfryman

I have bettas with blue, red, and black.


----------



## TipBetta

Not sure about my other bettas but my current one has black eyes...


----------



## copperarabian

I've never thought about that before, since no one's ever breed for eye color(that I know of) it's probably not very well known whats common or not.

here's some pics showing the eye color of bettas.

red pupil white iris









Silver eyes









color is the same as body









blue/red eyes









Ice blue


----------



## Destinystar

Very pretty eyes ! I also always check out the lips since Perseus has light blue lips and the rest of him is Royal Blue. His eyes are white with a brown Iris.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Wow wow wow!! Beautiful!


----------



## Alcemistnv

Orange!!! 
The image is alittle dark, but Buddha definitely has orange eyes :3


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Alcemistnv said:


> Orange!!!
> The image is alittle dark, but Buddha definitely has orange eyes :3


Buddha is GORGEOUS!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Perseusmom said:


> Very pretty eyes ! I also always check out the lips since Perseus has light blue lips and the rest of him is Royal Blue. His eyes are white with a brown Iris.


Thats interesting, never thought about that. I will check Honeycomb. Honey has black eyes, and his body is yellow and turning black(scales, fins, ...) and a small amount of him is turning iridescent royal blue! I can't wait to see what color he will be in a while....His head is also pale/blackish pink/red colored, it looks as if he is blushing! Check out my album XD

Love your fishes! I am going to look up some colored eyed bettas right now and see if i can find some amazing ones!:-D


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

red/orange\


http://www.google.com/imgres?q=colo...=166&tbnw=218&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:79,i:9


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

I LOVE this female-

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=colo...&tbnw=213&ndsp=22&ved=1t:429,r:13,s:100,i:115


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

I think is to amazing to be real, photoshopped anyone?

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=colo...150&tbnw=189&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:191,i:6


----------



## Bambi

Red eyes = ocular albinism (albino, but only in the eyes, lacking pigment)...unless you have a full albino lol.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Bambi said:


> Red eyes = ocular albinism (albino, but only in the eyes, lacking pigment)


Interesting! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kfryman

Yup, copper already knew that, I think she just left that out. And by red I meant the outer part not, the actual middle.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

kfryman said:


> Yup, copper already knew that, I think she just left that out. And by red I meant the outer part not, the actual middle.


so you meant the iris, not the pupil, right?


----------

